# ¿Alguien sabe el nombre de la siguiente mezzosoprano?



## Doommarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all, I want to share a wonderful piece , The 2th movement of _"All-Night Vigil"_ (vespers) by Rachmaninoff.






And I want to know the name of the mezzosoprano. I tried to find information about her, but nothing...

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Doommarine said:


> And I want to know the name of the mezzosoprano


Polina Shamaeva (Полина Шамаева, as written in video's description)

There are some other clips with her on YouTube.


----------

